# Qwest DSL (Router/Modem/Wireless) not connecting to my Linksys Router (VPN)



## Akusuzaku (May 4, 2005)

I recently got qwest DSL and I configured my Wireless to work and accept my wireless MAC Address, but when I plug it into the WAN slot in the Linksys router it doesn't work. I went to linksys site and did their configuration which is changing the router LAN IP to 192.168.0.1, then power cycling, but this doesn't help. I cannot access the internet still. Both the modem/router and the router are operating DHCP, but if I disable the modem/router, I cannot access the wireless function, and if I disable the DHCP on my Linksys router, I cannot obtain an IP from the modem router via the linksys router. 

This is frustrating lol. 

Any help appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bloodlust (May 6, 2005)

I just got a Zonet Broadband Switch Router (product model ZSR0104C).
I have Qwest DSL.

I followed the instructions.
I can ping the router but nothing else.
Can't access internet.
Scoured Zonet site/forums. 
No driver updates.
No errata on installation or any pertinent info.

Looked up Qwest specifications for Router set up... nothing helpful there.

Irritated.

Ideas?


----------



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

Akusuzaku - Need more infor - what devices are on the network and how are they configured.



Bloodlust said:


> I just got a Zonet Broadband Switch Router (product model ZSR0104C).
> I have Qwest DSL.
> 
> I followed the instructions.
> ...


Bloodlust,

Are you sure that the DSL line is up - Are the passwords/username etc ok ?
There should be a part of the router interface (both hardware and software) that should tell you this. If you can confirm that the line is up, then make sure the DNS is working. (You say that you ping, but not whether you ping by IP or hostname). Try setting up the DSN servers either locally or with the router acting as a proxy. Then try pinging IP addresses and hostnames and see what you come back with.

regards, 
Jonathan


----------



## Akusuzaku (May 4, 2005)

I got the router up and running good on the old line that still has DSL till I get the networking up and running smoothly on the new one. two different lines and one is the old 640K DSL. 

On the new line I only have the wireless activated for DSL and configured, but when I plug it into the WAN port on the BEFSX41 Linksys router, it doesn't communicate with it and I don't have any internet access.

two are XP and one is pro, but this has to do with the router communicating with the modem/router. I could turn all the functions off, but then I wouldn't be able to use the modem as an AP (Access Point) for his wireless computer when he's roaming the house.


----------

